

Ask HN: Washington DC Internships - internDC

Does anyone have any suggestions for programming internships in Washington DC?
======
kjell
This isn't necessarily a programming internship, but if I looking for work
experience this is where I'd go to get it.

[https://www.mapbox.com/blog/open-data-research-
internship/](https://www.mapbox.com/blog/open-data-research-internship/)

------
donohoe
You could take a look at Vox Media and Atlantic Media. They have a number of
developers that work on various sites in DC.

